

Subversion Hooks Best Practices - Part 1 - leftnode
http://artisansystem.com/blog/entry/11

======
leftnode
I wrote this article to discuss how I use hooks for the development of the PHP
framework Artisan System. Part 1 is about the pre-commit hook, and part 2 will
be about the post-commit hook.

